# bad response times



## Icarus (Sep 4, 2007)

TUG is slooooowwww.

125ms is typical for some HI -> mainland sites. But after that ...


```
{dmk@centrino:110} tracert tugbbs.com

Tracing route to tugbbs.com [69.16.236.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router [192.168.0.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  modem [192.168.1.1]
  3    27 ms    27 ms    27 ms  72.234.172.1
  4    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  10.245.225.29
  5    26 ms    26 ms    25 ms  12.126.193.25
  6   124 ms   123 ms   123 ms  tbr1.sffca.ip.att.net [12.122.86.10]
  7   123 ms   123 ms   123 ms  tbr1.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.10.5]
  8   124 ms   124 ms   123 ms  tbr2.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.9.134]
  9   124 ms   125 ms   125 ms  tbr2.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.122.10.133]
 10   122 ms   122 ms   122 ms  gar3.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.123.139.141]
 11   569 ms   586 ms   578 ms  12.116.80.98
 12  1046 ms  1044 ms  1053 ms  lw-core2-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.34]
 13  1032 ms  1031 ms  1046 ms  lw-dc2-dist1-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.1
02]
 14  1067 ms  1044 ms  1036 ms  host.tug1.com [69.16.236.4]

Trace complete.
{dmk@centrino:111}
```


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 4, 2007)

Probably a temporary problem.  Here's what I'm getting this morning:
	
	



```
C:\WINDOWS>tracert tugbbs.com

Tracing route to tugbbs.com [69.16.236.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.123.254
  2     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  10.157.0.1
  3     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  172.23.64.45
  4     9 ms     7 ms    10 ms  172.23.64.34
  5    13 ms    12 ms     8 ms  74.253.229.241
  6    13 ms    13 ms    12 ms  ixc01ags-ge-8-0.bellsouth.net [205.152.226.36]
  7    13 ms    22 ms    14 ms  axr00asm-so-2-2-0.bellsouth.net [65.83.239.2]
  8    12 ms    11 ms    12 ms  axr00msy-0-3-1.bellsouth.net [65.83.236.46]
  9    16 ms    13 ms    15 ms  192.205.34.189
 10    33 ms    37 ms    34 ms  tbr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.96.18]
 11    38 ms    37 ms    34 ms  tbr2.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.122.10.197]
 12    31 ms    38 ms    33 ms  gar3.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.123.139.141]
 13    34 ms    33 ms    36 ms  12.118.112.34
 14    36 ms    34 ms    34 ms  lw-core2-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.34]
 15    35 ms    35 ms    36 ms  lw-dc2-dist1-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.102]
 16    35 ms    34 ms    35 ms  host.tug1.com [69.16.236.4]

Trace complete.
```


----------



## Icarus (Sep 4, 2007)

whatever it was, it seems to have cleared up. I wish my ping times were 35ms. It's about 137ms now.

-David


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 4, 2007)

*Huh?*

Just another thing to make me feel stupid.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2007)

not sure what time you took the ping...but backups kick in around 530am eastern on weekdays.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 4, 2007)

David, lessee now, would you rather live in Maui and have TUG's be a bit slower, or live in South Carolina and have a 35ms ping?   Hmmm...I thought so 

Don't most things move slower on "island time?"


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 4, 2007)

*If T.U.G. Got Slow, How Could I Tell ?*

The slow computer I'm using would have to accelerate lots & lots before I could tell whether TUG was running slow, fast, or somewhere in between. 

My son the computer scientist says it's time I should start thinking about replacing this relic with a Minny Mack -- whatever that is. 

We'll see, eh? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

